# 55 Gallon Planted and 46 Bowfront African Cichlids



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wanted to share a couple pictures of my two tanks.

The African tank is still in progress so there are only a couple fish in so far.

This one has been up and running for a couple years now. 









Here is my first shot at an African Cichlid tank, I just did the rockscaping today and am going to slowly increase the population









Thanks for looking!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

looking good!!! did you say you found a rock place in burnaby? is that the one that's right off marine drive?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Looks good. Make sure the rocks are really stable. Don't want them falling and stuff :O


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya that rock place in on Byrne Rd. just north of Marine.... Landscape Supply something

I think the rock is quite stable, i guess as the fish grow they sort of arrange things the way they like it? It's all pretty heavy.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

bingerz said:


> looking good!!! did you say you found a rock place in burnaby? is that the one that's right off marine drive?


just read your other posts. i wanna swing by there one time just to check out what they have.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

all of the large rock they gave me for free saying it was "samples" when i went in to weigh it.... it was posted in the bins for $0.24/lbs 

the small polished rock i got a 10lbs bag of it at the Garden Centre on Nelson (just west of the rock place) for $10


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> just read your other posts. i wanna swing by there one time just to check out what they have.


That's Northwest Landscaping. They're not really used to guys like us buying 5 or 10 lbs of rock, and sometimes they'll just give you stuff free as it's too much of a hassle to weigh individuals. I got my river stones and broken pavers for 5 to 10 cents a lb there.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like both of your tanks! keep us update with pics


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks good.

Cheers.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys... here's a couple more pics

i've got a journal going on the Cichlid one - CLICK HERE FOR JOURNAL

Here's a couple more shots of the planted tank - I have recently been quite lazy with this tank and neglected it quite a bit. I had stopped dosing (EI) and metricide. with no CO2 and no nutrients in the water column the plants took quite a hit. I have trimmed away quite a bit of dead leaves (i still have some trimming to do) and I have resumed dosing the tank at the proper schedule (EI) with daily x2 dosage of metricide 
I think i'll start a journal entitled the "Road to Recovery" for this tank. Anyway, here are a few shots


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the use of big rocks in your African tank, very nice! I'm not sure about the smooth ones, though. They seem out of place with all the big jagged stones, (maybe some smaller rough pieces?) and cleaning might be a bit of an issue. Just an idea though, I really like the setup. What are you stocking in there?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks stoogie, I kind of like the contrast of the stones, but i definitely see your point. 

I currently have 2 Demasonis, 2 yellow Peacocks, and 2 Hongis 

I've got a journal going in the journal section if you want to see a couple more pics. thanks for looking


----------

